# RCI and Guest Certificates



## ibrahim (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello,
I had a question about the RCI guest certificate program and the minimum age requirement...
my parents have three weeks available to exchange for our timeshare in Egypt. I was looking to use one of these weeks and exchange it for a trip for my friends and I in either december or for our spring break. We are all between 19 and 20 years old. Does the minimum 21 age requirement apply to my friends even though my parents are giving ME the week to use? If so, WHY? we are going to mexico, where anything goes when ur 17. I dont understand why they have a minimum age requirement for guests. Also, if this is true, what if my parents took me and my younger siblings for vacation with a week exchange? would that not be possible since none of the kids are 21? i dont understand this. Can my dad just exchnage the weeks and just have me check into the hotel. My dad's name appears on my drivers license (its my middle name, so if my dad's name is John Smith and my name is Mike Smith, it shows up as Mike John Smith) on my drivers license and i will have his credit card, as well as my own on the trip. 

thanks for ur help!!

Note: the minimum age requirement for the hotel is 18, its just the RCI minimum age i'm confused about.


----------



## abc31 (Aug 31, 2007)

I believe that just one person (the one whose name is on the guest certificate) has to be 21.


----------



## chellej (Aug 31, 2007)

I would call the resort and ask.  I believe this is in most cases a requirement of RCI and not the resort.  I am running into the same issue with my daughter & her boyfriend.  They want to go toMexico next summer & both will be 20.

I own at Palace resorts and they state age to check in is 18.  RCI says 21.


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2007)

If your name is listed on the RCI membership, you can use any exchange, regardless of your age.  However, RCI does require that Guest Certificates only be given to those 21 and older.  The resort might allow you to check in, but it is not guaranteed.  There are some resorts that require guests to be 25 or older!

The requirement is probably because of liability - they figure under-21 means college aged, and less responsible.  Remember, you are using someone else's property - it's not the same as your parents allowing you to use their own condo.  And even then, their home resort could restrict who can check in, based on age - whether they do so officially or simply require a credit card imprint, which most won't have under 18.


----------



## ibrahim (Sep 1, 2007)

how much would it cost for my parents to add my name to their RCI acccount then?


----------



## JLB (Sep 1, 2007)

Pretty much the same answers as OT, you cannot add your name to your folks RCI account and no one here can give you permission to violate someone else's policies.

Call me grumpy  but that's the way life is.


----------

